# Ultimate Stink Reduction Regime



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Just posted this on FR but I really need some help, fast.

I've got 10 rats spread over three cages - the two old men in a rabbit cage, four adult boys in a new abode, and four adult girls in a second hand Jenny - the girls stink worse than the boys and my mum won't stop complaining about it!

They're being fed RatRations (which I think actually adds a somewhat funky smell, might be all the natural stuff!), and currently bedded on newspaper with Finacard on top (ran out of Papelit :roll: )

I'm not even sure the actual bedding is worth having/looking at/changing because a lot of the smell is retained in the bars because they're dirty little gets! I've had them on Ecobed, Aubiose and Megazorb in the past, all had similar results although they kicked most of it out of the cage...

I clean them out every three days using washing up liquid and tap-a-drop, any less and the house would seriously HONK, but any more and I'd be cleaning cages for 2 hours a day every day and the rats would end up stressed at having their scents removed every single day and mark even more!

Is there anything I can do to reduce the smell these guys are giving off, without going overboard? I've told her they'll be put in my room when the boiler is removed (and replaced in the kitchen instead) but then she's like "Oh, your health, I don't want you to be ill" but I'd rather be a bit snuffly with allergies than have to deal with her raging about how she wants me to get rid of my girls because they stink so bad...

I do have an air purifier in my room btw, which would be no use in the hall where they are at the moment because it's only built to work effectively in a small airspace.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm sorry I can't really offer any other advice apart from get the mother to move out :wink:


(I know not helpful sorry )


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm sorry I can't be of any help I take it u wash the hammocks as well? Assuming u do.

U say the girls r in a second hand Jenny, maybe that's the problem cuz wen I had a Jenny the bars reaked as they were not coated.

Is it just the girls that smell?


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Get rid of the Jenny cage 

Believe me, they hold smell like nothing else...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

You could be cleaning them out too much if you're doing a full clean every 3 days, maybe it's still enough to get them scent marking like crazy
Have you tried daily spot cleaning of visible poo & wiping down hard surfaces such as shelves, & also changing any soft furnishings like hammocks every other day (some rats seem to enjoy 'marinading' more than others), & only doing a full clean once a week. I've also found using my husband's pressure washer on the barred parts of the cages works well & is a lot quicker than doing them by hand- first with the brush attachment on a low setting to soap up the bars followed by a high powered rinse


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Righto, just been told that on FR as well lol.

Anyone know of any good (cheap) 4-rat cages that won't hold the smell? Or should I invest in Plastikoting it?

My girls actually tip their backsides out of the sputnik to wee out of (causing dried wee to form on the bottom of it!) and sometimes pee on the floor outside the cage, or just dribble it down the bars.

Only the younger boys have a hammock at the moment, which is relatively new and will probs get thrown out soon - I'm not allowed to put their stuff in the washing machine  I even have to wash the towels that I dry their cages/accessories with in a bowl of hot water and detergent and prod it with a broom handle then blast rinse with the hose 

ETA: the girls have a shelf that is mostly covered by their litterbox (and chained into the corner so they don't move it and poo/wee behind it!) and the lads have barred shelves which they don't seem to pee on much at all. Everything in the cages is plastic and wipeable...Might have to steal a few dog the dog's poo bags and invest in some baby wipes maybe.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Melt a drainage hole in the bottom of your sputnik so liquids can escape 

Once a ferplast cage gets to the point of the bars tarnishing and smelling...you can rub it down and paint it....but the smell returns with a vengeance and you are back to square 1 lol.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

So I'm looking for a replacement then *nods* time to save up and buy another new Abode maybe?

Also, they don't pee _inside_ the sputnik, they hang their bits over the edge and it runs down the _outside_ underneath! *barf*


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

The joys of owning females! Lol
Thank goodness my boys are clean.

Could u not put the hammocks in a pillow case tie it up and pop in the wash?


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

blade100 said:


> The joys of owning females! Lol
> Thank goodness my boys are clean.
> 
> Could u not put the hammocks in a pillow case tie it up and pop in the wash?


I've tried everything, my mum just won't have their stuff in the washing machine.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Is there not a laundrette nr u that u could do them there?


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I suppose, but they don't have many hammocks as it is - only the boys have one because they don't wreck them (the girls think they're demolition experts). It's their towels...

I guess if I start just spot cleaning daily and do a big wash once a week, the towels won't get quite so stinky, and I won't have to hand wash them as much 

They probably started smelling worse when I went away with OH and his family for just under 2 weeks - I can imagine my mum upping the cleaning regime


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

do the rat washing when she's not in? 

or you could tell her that at 60 deg C NOTHING escapes and it won't do her precious machine any damage (dunno what her problem with that is, she's had at least one baby who make exactly the same mess as rats and have more diseases, i assume she didn't wash your crap out of your togs by hand?).

oh and you could mention that NOT washing the rat stuff at 60 deg c in the washing machine is WORSE for your allergies and could ultimately be making things worse rather than better for the rats and everyone else in the house as at lesser temps and non-proper washing could leave bacteria, that a washing machine would kill off, on the rat stuff. 

?? just a thought.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Honestly, she'd kill me and probably demand I get rid of all the rats (instead of suggesting I get rid of the girls all the time ¬_¬)
Might just have to get on down to the laundrettes just to wash 3 hand towels


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I have only shredded paper in mine now.. I have a shredder and use newspaper the lot.. I find newspaper the smelliest out of the paper..

I use a scourer to clean all the bars as you will prob find the smell is coming from there.. Takes ages to do all the bars.. with the hamster cages I throw them in the bath.. And give a quick wipe but obviously the bigger cages aint so easy to do it with.. I also find I have to wash the hammocks regularly as they retain a lot of the whiff.. So in all I wipe shelves daily.. and take the wet paper out then.. and then do a full change every few days and wipe odd bars down.. then I do all the bars when I have time.. I vacuum any poops up also.. daily..


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I vacuum any poops up also.. daily..


I'm not allowed to vacuum poops either!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Argent said:


> I'm not allowed to vacuum poops either!


I have two dysons..


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Tesco do a £20 Hoover buy that and use it, also I hand wash sometimes- put in warm water with washing up liquid it breaks down smells/marks then use bio logical powder in fresh warm water then rinse with cooler water  

If your mum wants them to smell nice she really needs to meet you half way it's unfair to tell you to keep the smell down but not allow you to actually do anything very constructive to do it 

The bars are a pest! I wipe mine over with anti bac wipes twice a week and the shelves every day


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Lucky MOM, two hoovers 

I'm going to save up for another new Abode as I quite like 'em, and for now, will take the towels to the laundrette, get loads of baby wipes and do spot cleans/wipedowns daily then one big muck out per week inc scrubbing down the bars etc (I take the Jenny outside and scrub it down, blast it with the hose anyways) and hope, just hope that it keeps the smell down.

What's people's views on using Aspen shavings? Next door neighbour's rats didn't even produce a smell after a whole week and they lived on Aspen their whole lives... (we're on Finacard atm)


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Argent said:


> Lucky MOM, two hoovers
> 
> I'm going to save up for another new Abode as I quite like 'em, and for now, will take the towels to the laundrette, get loads of baby wipes and do spot cleans/wipedowns daily then one big muck out per week inc scrubbing down the bars etc (I take the Jenny outside and scrub it down, blast it with the hose anyways) and hope, just hope that it keeps the smell down.
> 
> What's people's views on using Aspen shavings? Next door neighbour's rats didn't even produce a smell after a whole week and they lived on Aspen their whole lives... (we're on Finacard atm)


Aspen shavings are great! I used them for my 2 girls, and I never smelled them  I also used them with my male mouse, and it cut down on his smell drastically 

Also have you ever thought about potty training your rats?? You would then only have to clean out their litter box every few days, and do a full cage clean every 1-2 weeks


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

I really feel for you I would wash your stuff for you if I could. You could spray your mum with smelly stuff or use air freshener when she comes in the room. 

Or when when my mum bitched about my bloke for an entire year I refused to talk to her. They both ganged up but I pointed out all the good he did and how her arguments when unfounded and just made me cry. Then he was the best thing ever. Years later she still is being a good girl. I was pretty desperait and it was hard but parents dont always listen cause thats your job. Anyway if she knew how upset you are she might calm down.


----------



## Sophie_xxx (Feb 21, 2009)

I had this problem with my 4 girls, whenever my parents came into my room I'd get a lecture about how much they smell!

I used to use wood pellets for their litter in the cage, but found this caused alot of the stink! Ive now discovered something called Carefresh - CareFRESH® Confetti® - CareFRESH Official Site

Ive found this to be the best by far for odour control. Plus it comes in multi-colours so it looks pretty and girly  Spot cleaning definitely helps aswell, I replace their 'nest' bedding every 1-2 days and wipe down any shelves every day if need be. Then they get a big clean out once a week.

Oh, and my mum is exactly the same about my rats bedding. It all goes into a bucket of boiling hot soapy water before it can go anywhere near our dirty washing


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Argh Aspen is apparently very hard to find in the UK 

And I wouldn't use Carefresh...I'd be bankrupt in a matter of weeks!

ETA: Scrap that, I've ordered a bale of dust extracted, pine free, big fluffy shavings from a place in Scotland


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Forget what I typed earlier. It probably didnt help. Sorry. How is the spot checking going. I wish I had some good tips but I have no clue.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Jarhead said:


> Forget what I typed earlier. It probably didnt help. Sorry. How is the spot checking going. I wish I had some good tips but I have no clue.


Hehe just waiting for my towels to dry then the big muckout will commence (probs later this evening if it stays dry out...) 
Going to have to pick up my own baby wipes since my sister conveniently forgot when she went out today >.<


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Have u tried these there ment to be really good
BEDMAX WOODSHAVINGS 20KG


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Oooh thanks for the link, I don't think I've tried Bedmax before. Will give it a go should these new shavings fail 

I know it sounds a bit weird, what with pine shavings being a big no-no for rats but I do miss 'em  I love the way they smell and feel, and that they're a natural product...wish rats could have hay for the same reason lol mine would likely spear themselves on it!

Anyhoos, hope these shavings tick all the boxes


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Is there a web site for those shavings u got from Scotland? Ate they pine and cedar free?
If u get the bedmax ones will u let me know what there like people on rfuk use them and some say they are a little harsh.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

I quite often use Bedmax and Hunter Shavings, and although they are a bit messy, they control smells far better than anything else I have tried (bar Megazorb).

Bedmax can be a little dusty...but I have never had any ill effects in my rats from them, and it smells nice.
Hunter shavings are probably the least dusty substrate I have ever used and smell great.

Carboard based substrates are quite a poor performer in terms of controlling smells and ammonia in cages if you have more than a handful of rats....which I certainly do, but my shed does not smell and the rats seem happy enough 

I currently have a mix of Green Mile carboard and Hunter shavings in all the cages, and that performs ok too.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I use the cardboard squares and I must say now I have 4 boys I do notice they pong a bit more. 
Is there a link to the hunters shavings?
Are they pine and cedar free then?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Are these them Laura?
STANDARD HUNTER WOODSHAVINGS 25KG


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Carefresh is amazing! But very very very expensive!
I use it for our mouse as with it and a spot check/clean he doesn't need cleaning out for 3-4 weeks! 

I'm going to start with megazorb as I really don't like ecobed which I'm using now!


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

blade100 said:


> Are these them Laura?
> STANDARD HUNTER WOODSHAVINGS 25KG


Yep that's them. They are not pine or cedar free but neither is Bedmax.

If you areworried about phenols etc...so am I, but no substrate is without 'risks' I suppose, ie carboard = can be dusty, the clays involved can be dangerous, the inks can be dangerous (even when mineral/soya based) etc etc...there are research papers for almost anything and things which are touted as safe...may not be.

Example, recycled cardboard 
BBC News - Food sold in recycled cardboard packaging 'poses risk'

Few studies to back it up from about 30 seconds worth of googling: 
NTP technical report on the toxicity studies o... [Toxic Rep Ser. 1992] - PubMed - NCBI
Assessment of the morphology and signific... [Exp Toxicol Pathol. 2001] - PubMed - NCBI

And now cardboard is scary too 

I would just try things yourself first and see if it suits your rats.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Think I'll order the hunters is it nice and soft or r they hard shavings?
And yes the cardboard squares can be very dusty at times.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

They are lovely and soft and fluffy, be warned...you may end up with 'dandruff' off them though! They stick to hair, clothes, the floor....


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

How long do they last u Laura? Actually don't answer that seeing as u rescue and breed your own rats lol.
How often do u clean yours out when kept on these shavings?
Im having to do my boys every 4 days as they pong bad by then.
I do wipe down and wash hammocks etc inbetween.

I think I'm going to order a bag.
The cardboard squared usually last me about 2-3 months.


Sorry argent I have rat napped your thread :-


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

blade100 said:


> How long do they last u Laura? Actually don't answer that seeing as u rescue and breed your own rats lol.
> How often do u clean yours out when kept on these shavings?
> Im having to do my boys every 4 days as they pong bad by then.
> I do wipe down and wash hammocks etc inbetween.
> ...


Hehe no problem, I'm still reading and taking it in


----------

